# Your Dream Animal Crossing



## Cherrypie (Jun 16, 2012)

In this thread post what would be your dream Animal Crossing. It can be for any device and anything can happen, but please try to stick with the E rating! I will post what is mine later.

Lots of love,
Cherrypie


----------



## n00srac (Jun 16, 2012)

Anything that makes a house better. I always love designing my house and every aspect of it. Anything from new furniture to bigger houses, more rooms etc.


----------



## Cherrypie (Jun 16, 2012)

Here is my game (some ideas are already in the AC series)

*As Mayor you can build many buildings/shops in the mall or in the town. This includes: technical store (sells tech furniture and prints photos you take during the game), pet store (the pets include a dog, cat and a bunny. You do not have to feed them, but you can buy furniture and accessories for them. All the pet does is wonder around in the house or in the town/house backyard), cinema (watch 3D movies about the game and other games), newspaper centre (type articles about holidays etc and the letters - looks like newspaper - sends to villagers, having them 'comment' on your article and to chosen friends over the internet) etc.

*House is more real - bigger for someone to be able to actually live there and rooms are for different things. Such as bathroom, kitchen, bedroom, living room, spare room, etc.

*You have a backyard lined with fencing for a garden. It gets bigger as your house upgrades

*More fruit trees, flowers, bugs, fish, characters, clothes and furniture. You can create furniture how you like with some pieces of wood, etc and paint it with colour.

*You can swim in the ocean to the island where exotic villagers live, exotic fruits and flowers grow and there is the mystery of the 'buried treasure'.

That is all for now, I will add more to my dream town later.

Lots of love,
Cherrypie


----------



## Jake (Jun 16, 2012)

I've been waiting for something like this (was gonna make one myself but cbf)

pretty much all 3 games so far combined into one


----------



## Keenan (Jun 16, 2012)

Bidoof said:


> pretty much all 3 games so far combined into one


I like this. All the good parts of each individual game.

Specifically, I'd like to have no random dead spots for trees, have more fruits, trees and flowers, choices of where buildings will be placed, and so many more little details that I can't think of right now. I'd also like to see the dock from the original Animal Crossing come back.


----------



## Jake (Jun 16, 2012)

Yes those are good things too.

I know a lot of people are going to say "no animal tracks"

to be a good AC would to have them in the game


----------



## JKDOS (Jun 17, 2012)

Bigger House, more Rooms, BIGGER rooms.

Bigger Town. Bigger Shops.

More Land. Less Water. Water going vertical to the map taking up as less land as possible. 

More Fruits.

up to 8 or more friends at one time.

Bigger Bulletin board for longer messages.

Send letters to friends without leaving town.


----------



## Nicole. (Jun 17, 2012)

urrrmm........ More options of clothes and shoes. More hairstyles and more shops


----------



## Jake (Jun 18, 2012)

traceguy said:


> Bigger House, more Rooms, BIGGER rooms.
> 
> Bigger Town. Bigger Shops.
> 
> ...



this all the way,


----------



## Cloud (Jun 18, 2012)

I would like friends to have the option to move into your own town, this way  you could decorate the town together. Maybe decorate your house together  and blah blah


----------



## candycornbuddy (Jun 18, 2012)

I would want there to be apartments for visitors from other towns to stay in, and the option to have your own store, like in ACGC.
And I want the Gracie Grace store to have two floors, and Labelle owns the top floor. Also, in the mall there should be escalators for you to go on. When you want to go to another town, you go to an airport and go to a ticket machine and type in the friend code and there are also bags you can buy to carry more pocket space...


----------



## candycornbuddy (Jun 18, 2012)

I want NO MORE RESETTI!!!


----------



## Nicole. (Jun 18, 2012)

^^^^^
Agreed


----------



## Wubajub (Jun 18, 2012)

I'd like a 3rd person perspective. Having one could open so many limitations the game has and make a much more relaxed game (even though it's the most relaxed game I've come across). If you're having trouble imagining think of the perspective in the Animal Crossing movie or this picture from Zelda:




*Edit* Click on the image for a larger version.


----------



## Wubajub (Jun 18, 2012)

*double post*


----------



## Jake (Jun 18, 2012)

Cloud said:


> I would like friends to have the option to move into your own town, this way  you could decorate the town together. Maybe decorate your house together  and blah blah


I wouldnt mind this either



candycornbuddy said:


> I want NO MORE RESETTI!!!


edit button bb


----------



## Wewikk (Jun 22, 2012)

My animal crossing dream is to have more food you can eat,crafting and more interactable objects that you can use.

Also stuff you can put outside like a grill,a pool you can swim in.

kinda is sounding like ac3ds.

Thanks


----------



## JabuJabule (Jun 23, 2012)

Wubajub said:


> I'd like a 3rd person perspective. Having one could open so many limitations the game has and make a much more relaxed game (even though it's the most relaxed game I've come across). If you're having trouble imagining think of the perspective in the Animal Crossing movie or this picture from Zelda:
> 
> View attachment 892
> 
> *Edit* Click on the image for a larger version.



That'd be amazing, if it was like Zelda or the 3D Mario games. They're kind of doing it with AC 3DS by full camera control indoors. However, I think a full camera like that is made for action games like the ones mentioned. With pressing L/Z to put the camera behind Link...teehee. c:


----------



## Cloud (Jun 23, 2012)

Bigger pocket sizes is a dream feature for me, I have a habit of overfilling my pockets


----------



## jvgsjeff (Jun 23, 2012)

It would be nice if the tools didn't take up inventory slots. Perhaps they could be represented as a toolbelt on the inventory screen, so you could carry all your tools and still have your 15 spots for regular items.

What I'd like to see done to Animal Crossing is a bit extreme, and they would never do it. But I'd like to see them completely reboot the series. Take every existing piece of furniture, and _throw it all out_. Design all new furniture. Wouldn't it be exciting to walk into Nook's where 98% of the items *aren't* things you've already seen and owned on multiple AC games already? I would suggest they redesign everything, including stores. For example, the Able Sisters' shop in the AC3DS trailer looks the same as it always has...why? Make the game feel fresh and new again. 

Add new ways of making money too...and how about secrets? What if every town had a well-hidden treasure map that opened up a new hidden area, like a cave or secret pathway? What if a pond froze over in winter and you could walk across the ice to a new area? There are so many ways the series could be freshened up to make it feel new again. Of course it would take a lot of resources to do that, and I'm sure Nintendo wouldn't put that much effort into something that's not one of their main franchises. But that's _my_ dream Animal Crossing.


----------



## Superpenguin (Jun 26, 2012)

jvgsjeff said:


> It would be nice if the tools didn't take up inventory slots. Perhaps they could be represented as a toolbelt on the inventory screen, so you could carry all your tools and still have your 15 spots for regular items.
> 
> What I'd like to see done to Animal Crossing is a bit extreme, and they would never do it. But I'd like to see them completely reboot the series. Take every existing piece of furniture, and _throw it all out_. Design all new furniture. Wouldn't it be exciting to walk into Nook's where 98% of the items *aren't* things you've already seen and owned on multiple AC games already? I would suggest they redesign everything, including stores. For example, the Able Sisters' shop in the AC3DS trailer looks the same as it always has...why? Make the game feel fresh and new again.
> 
> Add new ways of making money too...and how about secrets? What if every town had a well-hidden treasure map that opened up a new hidden area, like a cave or secret pathway? What if a pond froze over in winter and you could walk across the ice to a new area? There are so many ways the series could be freshened up to make it feel new again. Of course it would take a lot of resources to do that, and I'm sure Nintendo wouldn't put that much effort into something that's not one of their main franchises. But that's _my_ dream Animal Crossing.



Yes, I agree with almost everything, I was sick of having my tools take up inventory, I am fine with the 15 spaces, just as long as my tools didn't take it up. Also, the new AC3DS trailer actually showd a surprising amount of new furniture, YAY!


----------



## Patricia (Aug 27, 2012)

Specifically, I'would like to have no unique deceased areas for plants, have more fruit, plants and blossoms, choices of where structures will be placed, and so many more little information that I can't think of right now. I'd also like to see the connect from the unique Pet Traversing come back.


----------



## Hazzaly (Aug 27, 2012)

Something I always liked in animal crossing were items that you have to work hard to get. Stuff like the trophies, the golden tools, the pictures and models. I always enjoy showing off these hard to get items because there's a strange sense of accomplishment  So I would love for more of these rarer items to appear.

Also I love the little things that make it interesting like the days pascal comes or the day you shoot a UFO down, more of these event characters would really liven things up and make a game you could never put down even more playable xD


----------



## LordSquid (Aug 27, 2012)

My dream Animal Crossing would probably have more fruit, like grapes, bananas, pineapple, etc. I'd also like more players in a town during wifi, maybe 8 or so. I'd like the train and police stations to be in it, and your friends online could arrive by train. It would also be cool if you could purchase a boat so you could travel on water faster and even fish off it for better/rarer fish. I also think the city shouldn't have Crazy Redd, Katrina, or Dr. Shrunk, they should just come randomly like they used too. I would also like to see new building designs, and changes to your town during seasons, like leaves on the ground in the fall, icy ponds in the winter (maybe you could even go ice skating). I also wish they could make it so time travelling would be impossible. Maybe they could also add DLC of some sort, kinda like City Folk, but more frequent. There are many things I would like to see in my dream Animal Crossing, but these are some of the things I want most.


----------



## Wing (Oct 10, 2012)

This is probably impossible in the near future but...
Using your mind as a controller (so when you talk, you talk in the game and when you walk, you walk)
Possibly a dream manipulator (like in the manga 1/2 Prince LOL)
Everything in the 3ds version
Everything that I want in the game xD


----------



## Prof Gallows (Oct 10, 2012)

Wing said:


> This is probably impossible in the near future but...
> Using your mind as a controller (so when you talk, you talk in the game and when you walk, you walk)
> Possibly a dream manipulator (like in the manga 1/2 Prince LOL)
> Everything in the 3ds version
> Everything that I want in the game xD



like .hack?

That would be awesome for ALL videogames. Especially if they were all multiplayer.


----------



## Wing (Oct 12, 2012)

Yarrh, especially MMORPGs.


----------



## deadendking (Oct 14, 2012)

My perfect Animal Crossing would involve a bigger town, more villagers, and maybe just a liiiittle more pocket space. Also, it should have the ability to have more than 4 people in online mode. I WANT TO PARTY!


----------



## Juicebox (Oct 14, 2012)

My perfect Animal Crossing would have to be one with a lot of customization. My favorite thing to do is collect things so of course I would want a ton of bugs, fish, and furniture. The animals have to be 3 dimensional, which means that they actually adapt to the feelings they have towards you. As in, the animals that I talk to every day and write letters to should be very happy to see me. Where as the animals that I hit with nets will be less happy to see me. This wouldn't effect the gameplay too much, I just think it's weird when my enemies give me gifts.


----------



## deadendking (Oct 14, 2012)

Juicebox said:


> My perfect Animal Crossing would have to be one with a lot of customization. My favorite thing to do is collect things so of course I would want a ton of bugs, fish, and furniture. The animals have to be 3 dimensional, which means that they actually adapt to the feelings they have towards you. As in, the animals that I talk to every day and write letters to should be very happy to see me. Where as the animals that I hit with nets will be less happy to see me. This wouldn't effect the gameplay too much, I just think it's weird when my enemies give me gifts.



Oh yeah, it would be nice to have a sort of friendly relationship with the animals that you interact with more. Also, I'd like the ability to make animals that don't like you be more likely to move out of your town.


----------



## BellGreen (Oct 14, 2012)

deadendking said:


> Oh yeah, it would be nice to have a sort of friendly relationship with the animals that you interact with more. Also, I'd like the ability to make animals that don't like you be more likely to move out of your town.



All those days you waited for pitfalls... you're right T_T


----------

